# Indonesia Basketball League (IBL)



## Indos

This thread will show development of Indonesian basketball competition. Despite it is not as popular as football, badminton, and volleyball among general public, but basketball popularity is increasing among Indonesian living in big cities like Jakarta, Bandung, Surabaya, etc.

The professional competition for basketball is called as IBL (Indonesia Basketball League) and for 2022 will play in 6 cities that include Jakarta. Based on health protocol, spectators are only allowed to fill 20 % capacity of the stadium. IBL has 16 teams and they are all funded by private sectors. It is quite different with football professional competition that has many teams owned and funded by local province government.

IBL 2022 competition will be started in 15 January 2022.


----------



## Indos

There are foreign players that will play in IBL 2022. This is for instant what happen in Satria Muda Pertamina home base.


----------



## Indos

The basketball atmosphere among basketball fans in Indonesia is currently quite optimistic with young player like Derrick Michael, 204 cm player, who is a mix of Indonesian/Cameron parents that shows promising talent. Currently 18 years old Derrick has gotten scholarship in NBA Academy and possibly will play in NCAA competition in USA as soon as he completes his high school education. The fact that Indonesia will use junior team ( university students) to compete in ASEAN games in Vietnam May 2022 shows the confidence of Indonesia Basketball Association with their young players.

Derrick was playing with his high school mates before going to Australia


----------



## Indos

The IBL 2022 competition is about to begin. Basketball professional teams from other Indonesian cities have been already in Jakarta, including Prawira Bandung from Bandung city, West Java.

Prawira Bandung made a journey to Jakarta from Bandung, West Java. The first series of the competition is started in GBK sport complex, Jakarta.


----------



## Indos

The best team in Indonesia is so far Satria Muda Pertamina which is backed financially by PT Pertamina, biggest company in Indonesia which is also a state owned company.






Second best is Pelita Jaya Bakrie, which is backed financially by PT Bakrie Brothers, a conglomeration company (private sector).

Both team comes from Jakarta. Last week these two teams have friendly match in Jakarta.


----------



## Indos

The best Basketball professional competition in Asia is currently B League (Japan). Japan J League I believe is also the best competition in Asia for football. There is one Indonesian player who play in B League which is Brandon Jawato.






He is basically the best Indonesian player at the moment and it can be seen with his contribution during the match between Indonesia vs Lebanon last month.


----------



## Indos

*Highlight*

Pelita Jaya vs Satria Muda (Last night game)


----------



## Indos

The opening of the competition, it is basically the first sport event that can have spectators in Jakarta since Pandemic struck the nation. The first sport event that can have spectators in Indonesia during Pandemic period is PON Papua in late 2021 (sport competition between Indonesian provinces conducted every 4 years).


----------



## Indos

West Bandit vs Rans PIK

The atmosphere of the game can be clearly seen in this video, the quality of picture is also much better


----------



## Indos

Several dunks have been made by local players as IBL 2022 entered second day, including the one made by Sandy Ibrahim from Satria Muda Pertamina.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia patriot vs Evos Bogor


----------



## Indos

The opening of the competition


----------



## Indos

Pelita Jaya Bakrie vs West Bandit


----------



## Indos

Satria Muda Pertamina vs Prawira Bandung


----------



## Indos

The competition is now conducted in Bandung, West Java


----------



## Indos

Women basketball competition is not as big as the men competition, but somehow we manage to do it this year despite the pandemic. Reduced spectators of course will be the obligation to be met by the event organizer.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Basketball Association will restart women professional competition based on latest meeting. Currently all of best players are undergoing training for SEAGAMES in May 2022 for both 5x5 and 3x3 games. The competition may happen after SEAGAMES.


----------



## Indos

IBL is still going on this March but will be stop for Ramadhan. In Ramadhan (April), I think national team will have to practice to prepare for SEAGAMES in May. Indonesia patriot team is our junior team, consisting of high school and university students players, they play in IBL as well.


----------



## Indos

Women basketball competition under 18 years old in South Jakarta.


----------



## Indos

The last Friday for IBL players this month, the competition will be stopped in April (Ramadhan) and Mei ( SEAGAMES ), June ( National Team preparation for Asia Cup), and July ( FIBA Asia Cup ).

Bali United player, the red one is Suryadin from Aceh province and his team mate







Pelita Jaya team, Muhammad Arigi and Andakara Prastawa, both are also senior national team players






Prawira Bandung player, Reza Fardan Guntara


----------



## Indos

Spectators during the game, they needs to get Covid test to watch the game in the stadium






















Look like mother and son


----------



## Indos

More photos during Friday prayer

Ali Bagir, Andakara Prastawa, Aldi Izzatur Rahman, Pelita Jaya player, Muhammad Arigi















West Bandit players






Yudha Saputra, Prawira Bandung


----------



## Indos

*Intermezo*

Kids learn basketball in a famous basketball clubs in Jakarta, Indonesia Muda. They use outdoor basketball field 






Other basketball clubs in Jakarta have better place with indoor basketball field

Under 16 years old players, girls nowadays prefer to play indoor to avoid sun heat


----------



## Indos

Current rank, IBL on going competition per 27 March 2022


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Women basketball competition under 18 years old in South Jakarta.



Final under 18 years old (South Jakarta competition)


----------



## Indos

Syarafina Shahril and Vanissa Siregar from Bulls Bulungan are part of national team for 3x3 team under 18 years old.

Here when they played against German and Israel, at that time Syarafina was still 16 years old and Vanissa was 15 years old (September 2021)


----------



## Indos

IBL All Star will start 1 hour from now






*White team*






Vs 

*Red Team*


----------



## Indos

All Star Game spectators


----------



## Indos

Satria Muda Pertamina vs Tangerang Hawks


----------



## Indos

All Star Game last night


----------



## Indos

IBL release NFT which is actually a digital version of basketball card which will be sold to the basketball fans. In the news some fans are interviewed to see about their interest in this NFT card and also we see Junas Miradiarsyah, IBL Director, explanation


----------



## Indos

The competition is stopped and best players will play for SEAGAMES for 5x5 and 3x3 games in May.

In 3x3 games, Indonesian will use one Afro American and two Senegalese players that have been naturalized. One Afro American seen in the video is not part of team, hired only for training purpuses.

*3X3 national team*







*Intermezo, *

One Indonesian high school basketball player in USA, Aufa Rizal


----------



## Indos

3x3 international basketball competition in Bali. Indonesian men 3x3 win the competition and women get third place in women competition.

Men get first place







Women team


----------



## Indos

Indonesia men basketball team win SEAGAMES Gold Medal in Vietnam days ago, now the team has gone back to Indonesia


----------



## Indos

High school basketball competition in Surabaya, East Java


----------



## Indos

Indonesian men national team (blue costume) vs IBL import players ( + 4 local IBL players ).


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Muda ( Young Indonesia ) will enter professional competition next year. Long time ago it has professional team, but for more than one decade it only focuses on 7-18 years old kids who are passionate about basketball.

The home base is in Jakarta.


----------



## Indos

Bank Mandiri, one of state owned banks, give 5 billion Rupiah to Indonesia Basketball Association as appreciation of getting Gold Medal in Seagames Hanoi







Women team where 5x5 team get Silver and 3x3 team get Bronze in Seagames Hanoi also get appreciation from the bank


----------



## Indos

Men national team will be preparing for FIBA Asia Cup in Jakarta by having several friendly match with Australia professional basketball team. All the games will be played in Australia


----------



## Indos

Men national basketball team will get another incentive from Government next week as the incentive for all Medals taken in Seagames in Vietnam. 

The one with jacket and white cloth is from Bakrie family who own Pelita Jaya Bakrie professional basketball club, black cloth is our state owned minister who fund the team through one of our SOE bank, Mandiri Bank, in the far right is our team manager.


----------



## Indos

First match with Australia basketball professional club. Indonesia in this game doesnt play our two important players. We bring 4 new young players in this Australian tour. For information, Australia national team is number 4 in the world.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> One Indonesian high school basketball player in USA, Aufa Rizal



Aufa Rizal height is 188 cm, if his shooting accuracy is consistent, he can be our new national team shooting guard.


----------



## Indos

Match with Second Australian professional basketball team


----------



## Indos

Indonesian national team in Australia, 10 games are scheduled to play against 10 Australian professional basketball teams.

So far we havent played our 2 very important players like our naturalized player, Marquest Bolden.


----------



## Indos

Women, under 16 years old vs under 18 years old

Under 16 national team (black costume) vs under 18 basketball club (white costume)


----------



## Indos

Another match against Australian NBL 1 team. Tight game.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian team in my opinion keep their two best players, Marques Bolden (naturalized player from USA, 24 years, old, previously played in NBA), and Derrick Michael in this Australian tour. Derrick Michael needs to improve his shooting as he will be danger if his shooting become so good and consistent.

Derrick Michael is half Indonesian ( mother ) and half African ( father ). He is seen this morning in Indonesia, presenting basketball team when President shows gratitute for Indonesian sport team performance in SEAGAMES Hanoi in May.






Derrick Michael is still 19 years old and this is his performance during Seagames Hanoi when Indonesia can get Gold medal there and become unbeaten team.


----------



## Indos

Professional basketball club, Satria Muda Pertamina, has a friendly match with national team (start in minutes 5.56) before national team go to Australia.

They interview some young Satria Muda players before the game. These guys are all professionals, making money from playing basketball.





​


----------



## Indos

Other match with Australian NBL 1 team


----------



## Indos

Indonesia vs Philippine, Women 3x3 SEAGAMES HANOI, VIETNAM 2022


----------



## Indos

Another match with Australian NBL 1 team

Tight game


----------



## Indos

*Intermezo *

Indonesia is also the best in South East Asia for men volleyball

Defeating Vietnam in Final men Volley Ball SEAGAMES Hanoi 2022


----------



## Indos

Vietnamese are really appreciative on Indonesian basketball team win over Philippine


----------



## Indos

Another good women player, she is still 17 years old. Syarafina Ayasha.


----------



## Indos

Comparison, Indonesian basketball players with Jokowi


----------



## Indos

Indonesia vs Jordan - Full Game Highlights | FIBA Women's U16 Asian Championship 2022​




Syarafina Ayasha ( number 6) is played here for Indonesia


----------



## Indos

Last Friday there was a match between Indonesia vs Saudi (World Cup Qualifying Round) in Istora Senayan, Jakarta.






Spectators are limited into just 70 % of full capacity


----------



## Indos

Indonesia men national team, practicing


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Interview with Marquest Bolden


----------



## Indos

Women team preparing for Islamic Games in Konya, Turkey while Indonesian men basketball team look like cannot participate because they will do IBL play off and final in August.


----------



## Indos

Dame Daigne (Senegalese origin), 16 years old.


----------



## Indos

Intermezo, Indonesia women national team wear Kebaya, Javanese traditional dress


----------



## Indos

Ragunan/PPOP Highschool in South Jakarta become the best school in Jakarta for 3x3 men and women basketball competition in Jakarta.






One of the men team players will be trained in Junior national team.

Erick Ibrahim, 18 years old, 190 cm






PPOP school (white costume) vs other school (Jakarta competition)


----------



## Indos

Indonesia vs Australia

FIBA Asia Cup 2022, Jakarta


----------



## Indos

Indonesia vs Saudi Arabia. FIBA Asia Cup, Jakarta 2022


----------



## Indos

Aug 18, 2022​, 7:20PM​
FIBA U-18 women Asian Basketball championship to begin from Sep 5 in Bengaluru​
Karnataka Sports and Youth Empowerment minister Dr.Narayanagowda has said that FIBA U-18 women Asian Basketball championship will be held in Bengaluru from September 5th to 11th.

Sree Kanteerava Indoor stadium and Koramangala Indoor stadiums are getting ready for the international event. *Division A comprising of India, China, Indonesia, Japan, Korea, Chinese Taipei, Australia and New Zealand* 

Division B comprising of Hong Kong, Jordan, Malaysia, Maldives, Mongolia, Philippines and Thailand will contest in the championship to qualify for the FIBA World Championship to be held in July next year in Spain. There will be 192 basketball players from 16 countries, 96 officials and 100 volunteers taking part in the event in Bengaluru. 

During the press briefing, minister Dr. Narayanagowda distributed sports kits to the Indian men’s team proceeding to Iran to participate in the FIBA U-18 Men’s Basketball Championship.









FIBA U-18 women Asian Basketball championship to begin from Sep 5 in Bengaluru


Karnataka Sports and Youth Empowerment minister Dr.Narayanagowda has said that FIBA U-18 women Asian Basketball championship will be held in Bengaluru from September 5th to 11th.




newsonair.gov.in





Indonesia must stay in Division A by defeating India and Chinese Taipei, the other teams in Division A are very strong.


----------



## Indos

What is like being a Highschool basketball player in PPOP high school in South Jakarta


----------



## Indos

World Cup 2019

Indonesia vs Russia


----------



## Indos

Satria Muda Pertamina that is backed by SOE PT Pertamina wins in 2022 IBL competition against Pelita Jaya Bakrie which is backed by Bakrie Group, one of Indonesian conglomeration. The final game was held in Bandung, West Java, last week. Both are teams from Jakarta.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Aug 18, 2022​,7:20PM​
> FIBA U-18 women Asian Basketball championship to begin from Sep 5 in Bengaluru​
> Karnataka Sports and Youth Empowerment minister Dr.Narayanagowda has said that FIBA U-18 women Asian Basketball championship will be held in Bengaluru from September 5th to 11th.
> 
> Sree Kanteerava Indoor stadium and Koramangala Indoor stadiums are getting ready for the international event. *Division A comprising of India, China, Indonesia, Japan, Korea, Chinese Taipei, Australia and New Zealand*
> 
> Division B comprising of Hong Kong, Jordan, Malaysia, Maldives, Mongolia, Philippines and Thailand will contest in the championship to qualify for the FIBA World Championship to be held in July next year in Spain. There will be 192 basketball players from 16 countries, 96 officials and 100 volunteers taking part in the event in Bengaluru.
> 
> During the press briefing, minister Dr. Narayanagowda distributed sports kits to the Indian men’s team proceeding to Iran to participate in the FIBA U-18 Men’s Basketball Championship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIBA U-18 women Asian Basketball championship to begin from Sep 5 in Bengaluru
> 
> 
> Karnataka Sports and Youth Empowerment minister Dr.Narayanagowda has said that FIBA U-18 women Asian Basketball championship will be held in Bengaluru from September 5th to 11th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsonair.gov.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia must stay in Division A by defeating India and Chinese Taipei, the other teams in Division A are very strong.



This is the competition about 4 years ago in 2018, I would say the sport event schedule is every four years.

*Indonesia vs South Korea.*


----------



## Indos

*FIBA ASIA CUP under 18 Division A*

Indonesia keeps in division A with Australia, New Zealand, Taiwan, Japan, China, South Korea.

Nice result, they should be given huge bonus for this achievement






Vanissa Siregar is the hero






Just worried there is no Syarafina Ayasha that look like injured, nevertheles Indonesia can still keep playing in division A.


----------



## Indos

Rise & Shine | National Sports Documentary | IBL TV​


----------



## Indos

FIBA Asia Cup, women, under 16 years old

Indonesia vs Syria


----------



## Indos

Practice, local basketball teams in Greater Jakarta.


----------



## Indos

FIBA has erased many of the videos, I will reupload from Indonesian youtuber

Indonesia vs Russia, Women, World Cup 2019


----------



## Indos

*New Basketball Stadium, 16.000 seats capacity. South Jakarta

Indonesia Arena.*


----------



## Indos

Marques Bolden, 24 years old. Indonesian national team naturalized player playing for Milwaukee Bucks, 2021 NBA Champion, against Chicago Buls


----------



## Indos

16 years old, Vanissa Siregar


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indonesian women national team defeated Malaysia 70-55 last night and goes to final South East Asia Champion that would probably meet Thailand. The Final will be held on 3 matchs.

Indonesian senior team (white costume)


----------



## Indos

*Intermezo*

CNN Indonesia reporter play basketball with Indonesian professional basketball team club.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Indonesian women national team defeated Malaysia 70-55 last night and goes to final South East Asia Champion that would probably meet Thailand. The Final will be held on 3 matchs.
> 
> Indonesian senior team (white costume)



Indonesian women national team won the South East Asian women basketball competition after defeating Thailand national team with 2:1 on the best of three games in Final.


----------



## Indos

71 years celebration of Indonesia basketball Association is held in former school of Indonesian basketball star, Derrick Michael, who is now playing in USA in NCAA Division 1 competition.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indonesia current junior men basketball team (white costume), all of them are our young talent with 18-22 years old players.

They have defeated two professional IBL teams for their recent first two friendly match. 






Previous match with Rans PIK


----------



## Indos

Basketball tournament in Bali, Indonesia

*Women under 16 years old*

Jakarta Warrior (Black Costume) vs Malaysia Tiger ( Malaysian under 16 national team)






*Women under 14 years old*

Jakarta Warrior (Black Costume) vs Merpati Bali


----------



## Indos

*Under 16 years old competition. Jakarta vs Malaysia under 16 national team.*

Maxine Sutisna, 15 years old, potential to be Indonesia national team player 2 years from now.






Possible duet between Maxine Sutisna (172 cm/ Guard) and Dewa Ayu (177 cm/small forward, 24 years old) will be very deathly 

Ayu (number 9) is the best Indonesian women player so far.






Another good young player that I hope can reach national team is Syarafina Ayasha, 171 cm, 17 years old (Point Guard).


----------



## Indos

Maxine Sutisna (number 15) and Syarafina Ayasha (number 6) played during FIBA Asia Cup women under 16 years old in September 2022.






Rommy Chandra, former national basketball player, is Maxine Sutisna basketball coach. She is in the right hand.






Potential Indonesian young player currently in USA, Aufa Rizal, 190 cm. He went to USA possibly due to his parent work. Just graduate from High School this year. He could possibly get scholarship in US university and played in NCAA division 2 or 3.


----------

